

10/GUI – Desktops Without a Mouse, Operating Systems without Windows - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2010/02/18/10gui-desktops-without-a-mouse-operating-systems-without-windows-video/

======
Semiapies
This system has come up before a few times (the one with the most discussion I
see in a quick search is <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=877535>).

The problem with this system is that it seems to require 10 usable fingers,
which excludes a non-trivial number of people. Or, as my best friend (who only
has the equivalent of two fingers - but less flexible - and who has to mouse
using his feet) puts it, "The future of interfaces seems designed to screw me
over."

------
technomancy
I've tried the multitouch-is-a-keyboard thing with a fingerworks device, and
while it's great for graphical/point-and-click things, the typing speed
penalty you pay for not having physically distinct keys is huge. Definitely
not worth it unless you just don't type very much.

